# Trooper Ross M. Riley



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*

*Ross M. Riley*

New York State Police, New York

End of Watch: Thursday, November 21, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 44
*Tour:* 17 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Fall
*Incident Date:* 11/21/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Trooper Ross Riley died after falling approximately 30-feet while participating in a high-angle rescue training exercise in Letchworth State Park.

As part of the exercise a life-size dummy had been placed on a ledge of a cliff over Wolf Creek. Trooper Riley, a paramedic for the agency, and two other troopers rappelled to the ledge and secured the dummy to a stretcher. As other personnel began to lift the stretcher Trooper Riley fell backwards and dropped approximately 30 feet into Wolf Creek, suffering severe head injuries.

The other two troopers immediately descended to his location and administered aid. He was transported to Wyoming County Community Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

Trooper Riley was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran of the Persian Gulf War and had served with the New York State Police for 17 years. He is survived by his wife and three daughters.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Superintendent Joseph D'Amico
New York State Police
Public Information Office
1220 Washington Ave Bldg 22
Albany, NY 12226

Phone: (518) 783-3211
Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21870-trooper-ross-m-riley#ixzz2lH7lFPrW


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Riley.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Trooper Riley


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Tough one... Uggh.. Father of young girls. Wife is on the job too (Lt. for NYSP as well)

Just Uggh..


----------

